# SOF- Conventional integration in VSO



## tigerstr (Feb 7, 2013)

A very interesting case study about SOF- Infantry integration down to the team level, as a force multiplier in Afghanistan. Of note the critique about problems in this integration depending on the origin/culture of SOF personel, plus the perceived and actual differences in capabilities, between US SOF and Infantry units after many years of war . From SWJ

http://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/ar...er-and-village-stability-operations-in-afghan


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 7, 2013)

Interesting, if for no other reason then I was smoked for suggesting something similar.


----------

